# Do You Ever Buy Third Party Gaming Products?



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2017)

Honestly, from my past experiences with them I completely avoid most 3rd party products made for something. Like recently I purchased 2 cheap, but well-rated charger packs with cords for my Xbox One controllers. The charge doesn't last long on them, one of the ends of the cables already broke, and it can only be charged when pushed into the controller at a certain angle. I haven't necessarily had an experience where one was good quality. Do you purchase 3rd party gaming products? Any good or bad experiences?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

Rarely. I bought a wireless set of GameCube controllers once and they felt very peculiar. Can't say they didn't work, though.

Styluses and small add-ons like that are a different thing, though. They're cute.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2017)

im sure all my xbox controllers for pc are 3rd party


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

I've bought a couple 3rd party controllers that seemed to work just fine. But if I can help it, I rather get the SONY/XBOX/NINTENDO branded stuff.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

I've bought like a charging cable, screen protectors, and the like from third parties. 
To be quite honest, Nintendo's prices are a bit much sometimes. Plus third party gear can be more decorated like with protection plates and styli. But if it's hardware then of course I'll go Nintendo ~


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes, although I don't buy much at all.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 25, 2017)

I used to own my fair share of weird 3rd party controllers back in the PS2 days, because my brother kept wacking the original ones until some buttons wouldn't work properly... they worked well enough but one of them broke like 2 days after I bought it lol. 

Since then I always try to take care of my own original stuff so that I don't have to buy replacements. Have to say it's a lot easier since I no longer have to share a console with my siblings xD


----------



## Loriii (Apr 25, 2017)

I used to sometime in the past. They make me spend a lot more in the long run because of the poor quality. I remember there was this $3-5 protective case/pouch I bought for my 3DS XL. The rubber part started to wear out after several months even when I was hardly touching it. The Hori brand cases that I bought 6 years ago still looks as if I just bought them off recently from the store.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 27, 2017)

I've bought a few things a good few years ago now.
Xbox 360 controller that lights up. 
For my wii I've bought a controller and some guns.
The guns are pretty crap but everything I've got still works perfectly fine.

Oh yeah, I've also got some cases for my ds and Ps vita as well as a protector thing for my Ps vita too. They've all protected my consoles well.
The downside to my ds one is it's hello kitty but it's pretty cool. It looks like a little rucksack and you can store a load of games in the front pocket.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 27, 2017)

I used to have a few third party Gamecube controllers and they were pretty bad. It's always the control sticks, they'd either not work at all after a short period of time or their sensitivity was non-existent. I learned my lesson from those days, although I can't really complain since they were bought for me by my parents. Still managed to work with them even though they were practically falling apart in the end. They were only ever used when I had friends over playing, and I never trusted anyone enough to use the official controller. I was sooo protective of that thing when I was little.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 27, 2017)

I generally try to stay away from third party stuff, especially when it comes to controllers and memory cards.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2017)

Controllers, no. I've never used a third party controller that wasn't awful, either because it was uncomfortable or just felt cheap, like you know it would break.

Everything else? Yea, whatever. Something like a stylus or screen protector isn't going to be much different whether or not it has 'Nintendo' written on it. The gamepad dock I got bundled with my Wii U is third party and that's never had any issues, but all it does is charge the gamepad and wiimotes, there's not exactly much room for error.



It's not like I ever buy many products outside of the console and games anyway. I think all the accessories I have came bundled in with the console, and I've never had to replace peripherals.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 28, 2017)

I have Afterglow wired controllers, just 'cause they were like $20 cheaper and I like how they look and glow. I haven't had any problems with them lately 'cept for when a kid I was babysitting was too rough with one of the joysticks and so now it works a tad funky. 

Other than that I generally try to just buy the offical Sony/Xbox/Nintendo/Whatever stuff; unless it's just something simple like a case or whatever


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2017)

i have never bought any third party made gaming products but i dont really buy a lot of products or side things to consoles so yeah. i would have no problem buying something like a stylus or cover that wasn't official, but with tech stuff i don't want third party devices. i'm the same with my phone chargers lmao


----------



## Bcat (May 5, 2017)

never. off-brand is always cheap and flimsy.


----------



## Franny (May 8, 2017)

I had one "off brand" controller for 360 that was super neat. It lit up and was super comfy.
Any other controls that are off brand usually find their way into the trash


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Nope. First party or death


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2017)

I bought an off-brand wireless controller once and tested it with Life Is Strange. The camera wouldn't stop moving. ;v;


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Imo, 3rd party gaming products usually suck .-. The only one that I can consistently get many times that don't give me problems are the xbox 360 chargers for $20, I don't mind getting them every year. lol.

3rd party products for other technology, on the other hand, i don't really mind - especially with apple >_>


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

I usually only buy first party gaming items, especially with retro consoles since some of the third party power supplies and stuff can overheat. Hori seems okay and PDP but honestly Im not really sure.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

nope, too afraid the quality won't be up to standard. Unless there isn't a way for me to get the first party one, or the third party one has really good reviews and is significantly cheaper, then i would. but so far that hasn't happened to me.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 16, 2017)

A few things. I don't buy a great deal but currently I'm going more third-party than first.


PS1 memory card
PS2 memory card loaded with Free McBoot
3DS styluses
I'm thinking of getting one of those cheap USB 3DS cables for when I'll start taking the bus to college just so I can plug it into a power bank for full brightness. In my opinion they should just allow people to have maximum brightness on the 3DS without it being plugged in - if I want less battery life, so be it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Yeah I did buy Action Replay back in the days when Gen IV-V of Pok?mon were still supported and stuff because of all of the events worldwide we never got. I probably had sucky 3rd party chargers and stuff as well.

I do have some random 3ds stylus the seller of my Japanese 3ds sent me and some protection case they also sent me so yeah


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 15, 2017)

i've never had luck with third party controllers.

but chargers, styluses, cases etc i see no need to buy oem stuff unless the price is the same.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've never had luck with third party controllers.

but chargers, styluses, cases etc i see no need to buy oem stuff unless the price is the same.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure all of my 3DS chargers, stylus' are third party. Honestly, I'm not bothered by it as long as it works that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Sometimes, I guess?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 17, 2017)

I used a 3rd party charger for my 3ds for about 6 months before it broke, then never again ._.


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2017)

After ending up with a third party memory card and losing my original Animal Crossing GCN town, I try to avoid them. Although I recall one of my first party memory cards corrupting later on, too, so... I still avoid third party products anyway.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 22, 2017)

The only things I ever really use/ buy from third party are memory cards and controllers. I only buy controllers when I need one on an old system, but I *do* prefer the old Madcatz Gamecube controller over the official.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 23, 2017)

It depends on the item. I haven't had a nightmare experience yet so knock on wood.


----------

